
Did Facebook choose to erase cryptocurrency competition at the end of 2017? - JPLeRouzic
Morgan Beller started working on cryptocurrency and blockchain at Facebook in 2017, and was initially the only person working on Facebook&#x27;s blockchain initiative.<p>Facebook vice president David A. Marcus moved from Facebook Messenger to a new blockchain division in May 2018.<p>First reports of Facebook planning a cryptocurrency, with Marcus in charge, emerged a few days later.<p>Confirmation that Facebook intended a cryptocurrency first emerged in May 2019.<p>But Facebook Inc. was banning ads on its social network that promote cryptocurrencies, initial coin offerings and binary options, since January 2018 [0]<p><i>Was Facebook decision to create a cryptocurrency, made by</i> <i></i>the end of 2017?<i></i><p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fortune.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;01&#x2F;30&#x2F;facebook-cryptocurrency-bitcoin-ad-ban&#x2F;
======
wmf
Sometimes banning ads for scams is just banning ads for scams. Note that
Google had a similar ban and they haven't announced their own cryptocurrency.

